# ارجوكم ساعدوني ابي اصير طيار مدرني ؟



## LoRo (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ..

كيف حالكم عساكم بخيير ..

اتمنى تقبلوني عضو خفيف عليكم :7: ..

اعجبني المنتدى الصراحه وحبيت استفيد من خبرتكم ..

بسم الله اناا طالب ثالث ثانوي اخر سنه هذي لي ان شاء الله يوفقني وييوفقكم اميين ..

انااا حلمي اصير طيار مدني لكن اناا ماعرف شيء فيها فلذالك ابيكم تفيدونني بكم نقطه وهي :

1-وش الجامعه الي تخرجني طيار مدني .(اهم سوال هذا) ؟
2-اناا لغتي بالانجليزي خفيفه مرة يلزمني اتعلم لكن السوال هل كل المناهج انجليزي ؟
3-كم النسبه الي تدخلني الجامعه(طبعا القياس والتحصيلي والمدرسه)؟

وبالاخير ماقول الى اسف اذا كثرت عليكم هرج ..

اخوكم LoRo :56::56:*​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (4 أكتوبر 2011)

حضرتك باين عليك من دوله خليجيه 
اولا لازم تفرق بين انك تصبح طيار وانك تبقى مهندس طيران ديه ليها كليه وديه كليه 
اما الكليه ديه حاجه ترجع فيها لبلدك او اقرب جامعه ليك ممكن تسال هناك عن الحد الادنى لدخول هذه النوع من الكليات 
واعزرنى انا مصرى معرفش الجامعات الخليجيه كويس


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

يا أخي أنا أتعلم الطيران المدني، كان الطيران المدني له تخصص في الجامعات و هو هندسة الطيران ولكنه ألغي، الأن يوجد مدارس وكليات فقط للطيران، المشكلة التكلفة العالية لهذه المدارس و الكليات، ثانيا نعم بحاجة الى اللغة الإنجليزية فيجب عليك دراستها بشكل جيد جداً


----------



## LoRo (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> حضرتك باين عليك من دوله خليجيه
> اولا لازم تفرق بين انك تصبح طيار وانك تبقى مهندس طيران ديه ليها كليه وديه كليه
> اما الكليه ديه حاجه ترجع فيها لبلدك او اقرب جامعه ليك ممكن تسال هناك عن الحد الادنى لدخول هذه النوع من الكليات
> واعزرنى انا مصرى معرفش الجامعات الخليجيه كويس



ايه نعم سعودي انااا ..




mustafatel قال:


> يا أخي أنا أتعلم الطيران المدني، كان الطيران المدني له تخصص في الجامعات و هو هندسة الطيران ولكنه ألغي، الأن يوجد مدارس وكليات فقط للطيران، المشكلة التكلفة العالية لهذه المدارس و الكليات، ثانيا نعم بحاجة الى اللغة الإنجليزية فيجب عليك دراستها بشكل جيد جداً



طيب اناا من السعودية وين اروح بالزبط


----------



## mustafatel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السؤال، هل تستطيع دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية كبداية؟


----------



## LoRo (6 أكتوبر 2011)

باذن الله استطيع


----------



## mustafatel (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جيد يا أخي، الأن أنت بحاجة الى مدرسة، في الأردن تكلفة مدرسة كهذه هي $65000 و يجب أن تدفع مقدماً، لهذا ذهبت الى usa حيث التكلفة أقل و أسهل في الدفع.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتديات ولكن فلنستفيد
..الموضوع لجميع من أراد تعلم الطيران وأنا أعلم أنه يوجد أسئلة كثيرة من كثير من الشباب العربي ممن أرادوا تعلم الطيران . مو بس الشباب بس.. صدقوني معروف بالعالم كله أن مافيه عمر معين يكون الواحد متأخر عن تعلم الطيران سواَ كنت صغير أو كبير ما فية فرق ..
أخواني طلاب الثانوية ممن أرادوا تعلم الطيران في الخارج , يوجد هناك أكثر من رخصة عالمية ومعترف فيها بأغلب الدول ألا وهم بالترتيب الأول رخصة الطيران الفيدرالي الأمريكي FAA أشهر و أرخص ومعترف بها بجميع الدول. ثانياَ رخصة طيران الإتحاد الأوروبي JAA وبعد كذا تجي الرخص الباقية زي بعض بالأهمية وكذالك معترف فيها منها الطيران البريطاني والكندي والأسترالي والباقي !!!! أسهلهم الFAA وأصعبهم وأغلاهم البريطاني. 
شهادة الثانوية كافية بأي معدل والعمر لايقل عن 16 سنة لرخصة الطيران التجاري .
الرخص بالتدرج هي 
1- رخصة طيران خاصة PPL (تنفع للناس اللي عايشين برا وعندهم طياراتهم الخاصة)
2- رخصة طيران تجاري CPL (وهي المهمة الأولى التي يجب عليك الحصول عليها لتعمل كطيار)
3-رخصة طيار خطوط مدنية ATP (رخصة متقدمة يمكنك الحصول عليها بعد 1500 ساعة طيران)
طبعا هناك إضافات يجب عليك إضافتها برخصتك ألا وهي ميزة الطيران على طائرات متعددة المحراكات multi-engine rating وكذا ميزة الطيران بالإعتماد على الأجهزة الملاحية Instrument rating وكل واحد له إختبار كتابياَ وعملياَ .
بنتكلم عن رخصة ال FAA لمرونتها وشهرتها :
اللغة الإنجليزية إجبارية لتعلم الطيران .وحتى لو ما كان مطلوب منك إختبار إنجليزي لكن من واجبات الحصول على الرخصة هو أنك تعرف تتكلم وتكتب إنجليزي (شد حيلك وادخلك معهد إنجليزي هنا)
الفرصة لتعلم الطيران في أمريكا لازالت مفتوحة بس أنت وحظك بالحصول على فيزا دراسية والإذن بالتدرب من الFAA.راجع السفارة أو القنصلية للإستفسار 
المعاهد هناك نوعين هما part 61 و part 141 مافيه فرق كثير بينهما وكلهم راح يستخرجون لك رخصة وحدة . الفرق أن 141 معهد أكبر وعنده إمكانيات أفضل و أحياناَ يكون الطيار اللي راح يختبرك من عندهم . طبعا معاهد 141 أغلى من معاهد 61 .
الفترة الزمنية تتراوح ما بين 8 أشهر إلى سنة وستة أشهر (أنت وجهدك.والأجواء اللي حولك أنصح بالذهاب إالى الولايات التي يكون الجو فيها صحو أغلب أوقات السنة )
المصاريف معاهد 141 تتراوح أسعارهم ما بين 90000ريال إلى 115000ريال ومعاهد 61 تتراوح أسعارهم مابين 60000ريال إلى 80000ريال وكلهم لإستخراج رخصة طيران تجاري.
السكن عادة يوفر من قبل المعهد ويكلف ما بين 1800 إلى 2200 ريال شهري للغرف الصغيرة.
باقي المصاريف الشخصية تجيلك بحسبة 100 ريال يومية 3000 ريال بالشهر وعليك الحساب ....
على فكرة الطيران الكندي نسخة من الطيران الأمريكي وأرخص كمان. بس الله يعينك على الثلوج!!
الزبدة في المصاريف بناءً على معدل تقريبي في مدة سنة وثلاثة شهور بمعهد 141 المبلغ المقدر هو 170000 ريال تكفيك إنشاء الله​*المعاهد و الكليات في الدول العربية:* 

نادي الطيران السعودي - السعودية​
أكاديمية الأمير سلطان لعلوم الطيران - السعودية​
كلية قطر لعلوم الطيران - قطر​
معهد مصر للطيران - مصر​
أكاديمية الفجيرة للطيران - الإمارات​
*المعاهد و الكليات في الدول غير العربية:*​
أكسفورد لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)​
كلية كابير لتعليم الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)​
أتلانتك لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)​
جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي - أكرانيا​
أكاديمية دلتا - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)​
مركز احتراف الطيران - كندا​
مروحيات المشاهير - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)​

​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي loro
برجاء متابعة السؤال في الخطوط السعودية عن الدراسة بالخارج
حيث اعلنت الخطوط السعودية في شهر فبراير الماضي عن فتح باب الترشح لدراسة الطيران بأمريكا وهو برنامج تحت رعاية خادم الحرمين الشريفين
ولهم العديد من الشروط مثل درجات الثانوية العامة والطول والنظر واللغة
وبالطبع هذا البرنامج سيكون مميز جدا لأنه إبتعاث تابع لوزارة التعليم العالي وستتلقى افضل الرعاية​


----------



## LoRo (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*


سامح الفيومى قال:



هذا الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتديات ولكن فلنستفيد
..الموضوع لجميع من أراد تعلم الطيران وأنا أعلم أنه يوجد أسئلة كثيرة من كثير من الشباب العربي ممن أرادوا تعلم الطيران . مو بس الشباب بس.. صدقوني معروف بالعالم كله أن مافيه عمر معين يكون الواحد متأخر عن تعلم الطيران سواَ كنت صغير أو كبير ما فية فرق ..
أخواني طلاب الثانوية ممن أرادوا تعلم الطيران في الخارج , يوجد هناك أكثر من رخصة عالمية ومعترف فيها بأغلب الدول ألا وهم بالترتيب الأول رخصة الطيران الفيدرالي الأمريكي faa أشهر و أرخص ومعترف بها بجميع الدول. ثانياَ رخصة طيران الإتحاد الأوروبي jaa وبعد كذا تجي الرخص الباقية زي بعض بالأهمية وكذالك معترف فيها منها الطيران البريطاني والكندي والأسترالي والباقي !!!! أسهلهم الfaa وأصعبهم وأغلاهم البريطاني. 
شهادة الثانوية كافية بأي معدل والعمر لايقل عن 16 سنة لرخصة الطيران التجاري .
الرخص بالتدرج هي 
1- رخصة طيران خاصة ppl (تنفع للناس اللي عايشين برا وعندهم طياراتهم الخاصة)
2- رخصة طيران تجاري cpl (وهي المهمة الأولى التي يجب عليك الحصول عليها لتعمل كطيار)
3-رخصة طيار خطوط مدنية atp (رخصة متقدمة يمكنك الحصول عليها بعد 1500 ساعة طيران)
طبعا هناك إضافات يجب عليك إضافتها برخصتك ألا وهي ميزة الطيران على طائرات متعددة المحراكات multi-engine rating وكذا ميزة الطيران بالإعتماد على الأجهزة الملاحية instrument rating وكل واحد له إختبار كتابياَ وعملياَ .
بنتكلم عن رخصة ال faa لمرونتها وشهرتها :
اللغة الإنجليزية إجبارية لتعلم الطيران .وحتى لو ما كان مطلوب منك إختبار إنجليزي لكن من واجبات الحصول على الرخصة هو أنك تعرف تتكلم وتكتب إنجليزي (شد حيلك وادخلك معهد إنجليزي هنا)
الفرصة لتعلم الطيران في أمريكا لازالت مفتوحة بس أنت وحظك بالحصول على فيزا دراسية والإذن بالتدرب من الfaa.راجع السفارة أو القنصلية للإستفسار 
المعاهد هناك نوعين هما part 61 و part 141 مافيه فرق كثير بينهما وكلهم راح يستخرجون لك رخصة وحدة . الفرق أن 141 معهد أكبر وعنده إمكانيات أفضل و أحياناَ يكون الطيار اللي راح يختبرك من عندهم . طبعا معاهد 141 أغلى من معاهد 61 .
الفترة الزمنية تتراوح ما بين 8 أشهر إلى سنة وستة أشهر (أنت وجهدك.والأجواء اللي حولك أنصح بالذهاب إالى الولايات التي يكون الجو فيها صحو أغلب أوقات السنة )
المصاريف معاهد 141 تتراوح أسعارهم ما بين 90000ريال إلى 115000ريال ومعاهد 61 تتراوح أسعارهم مابين 60000ريال إلى 80000ريال وكلهم لإستخراج رخصة طيران تجاري.
السكن عادة يوفر من قبل المعهد ويكلف ما بين 1800 إلى 2200 ريال شهري للغرف الصغيرة.
باقي المصاريف الشخصية تجيلك بحسبة 100 ريال يومية 3000 ريال بالشهر وعليك الحساب ....
على فكرة الطيران الكندي نسخة من الطيران الأمريكي وأرخص كمان. بس الله يعينك على الثلوج!!
الزبدة في المصاريف بناءً على معدل تقريبي في مدة سنة وثلاثة شهور بمعهد 141 المبلغ المقدر هو 170000 ريال تكفيك إنشاء الله​المعاهد و الكليات في الدول العربية: 

نادي الطيران السعودي - السعودية​
أكاديمية الأمير سلطان لعلوم الطيران - السعودية​
كلية قطر لعلوم الطيران - قطر​
معهد مصر للطيران - مصر​
أكاديمية الفجيرة للطيران - الإمارات​
المعاهد و الكليات في الدول غير العربية:​
أكسفورد لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)​
كلية كابير لتعليم الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)​
أتلانتك لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)​
جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي - أكرانيا​
أكاديمية دلتا - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)​
مركز احتراف الطيران - كندا​
مروحيات المشاهير - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)​

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشكرك بجد بجد افدتني مرة مرة اشكرك مليووون مرة



سامح الفيومى قال:



أخي loro
برجاء متابعة السؤال في الخطوط السعودية عن الدراسة بالخارج
حيث اعلنت الخطوط السعودية في شهر فبراير الماضي عن فتح باب الترشح لدراسة الطيران بأمريكا وهو برنامج تحت رعاية خادم الحرمين الشريفين
ولهم العديد من الشروط مثل درجات الثانوية العامة والطول والنظر واللغة
وبالطبع هذا البرنامج سيكون مميز جدا لأنه إبتعاث تابع لوزارة التعليم العالي وستتلقى افضل الرعاية​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لبا قلبك ياشيخ وربي وربي افدتوني باذن الله اول ماخلص راح اروح لاقرب مركز خطوط واستفسر لين اشبع 
​*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الأخLORO هذا واجبي وحزاك الله كل خير
_ولكن لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع_
_وإليك الرابط:_
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

_ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم_​


----------



## mustafatel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شيء أخير يا أخي أعتقد أنه مطلوب من الطيار أن يكون حاملاً لشهادة البكلوريوس.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> شيء أخير يا أخي أعتقد أنه مطلوب من الطيار أن يكون حاملاً لشهادة البكلوريوس.


 
السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس /mustafatel 
بداية أشكرك على تواجدك الفعال في القسم
بعد إذنك لتصحيح المعلومة
في مصر التقدم لمعهد تعليم الطيران يكون من الثانوية العامة ولا يشترط البكالوريوس
والله الموفق​


----------



## mustafatel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا أخي الشهادة مطلوبة من قبل صاحب العمل و الشركات الكبرى عند التوظيف و ليس المدرسة ولن تجد طيار بدون شهادة بكلوريوس


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> يا أخي الشهادة مطلوبة من قبل صاحب العمل و الشركات الكبرى عند التوظيف و ليس المدرسة ولن تجد طيار بدون شهادة بكلوريوس


 
أشكرك على التوضيح​


----------



## mustafatel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا التخصص غير مهم


----------

